# Sharkskin or Sunbrella boat cover



## Pi Lvr83

I need to cover my yacht, a 13' Boston Whaler with bow rail for the winter. 
Has anyone had any experience with either the Sharkskin or Sunbrella type covers? 
I did read the Sunbrella has a better warranty. 

I would like to know how they have held up in the sun here in Fl.


----------



## Mikvi

Sunbrella will work fine. There are differnt grades of Sunbrella; You get what you pay for. Stay away from red colors as they fade the quickest and are more expensive. The stitching will probably rot long before the canvas. I can't talk too much about the longevity of sharkskin, but I know the reps were trying to push it when I was in the business. Make sure you have good fresh air ventilation to avoid mildew.


----------



## skiff man99

Sunbrella is the way to go, excellent uv protection. If they use uv resistant thread as well the stitching will last about as long as the material as well.


----------



## X-Shark

Here is a chart break down between the two.

http://www.savvyboater.com/s-26-boat-covers-selecting-the-right-material.aspx


----------



## Ocean Master

Sunbrella will last almost forever if you take care of it. It's more expensive but well worht it.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

Can you wrap your seat cushions with it?


----------



## boatnbob

*Handy source - listed below*

I have used these guys for my DIY projects for years. I have made covers for my Supra, Mastercraft, Shamrock, and CS. I have used some of their closeout textiles (marine canvas), and first grade textiles as well. I am not a professional, but enjoy making my own stuff. That being said, they are decent on the money for what you get. Go to a shop and check out the different weight fabrics to figure out what weight you want. 

I bought a large quantity of the 11.5 oz fabric and that stuff was better used for T tops vs. a boat cover. I like a lighter weight fabric for covers. I also place vents in mine which will allow a pole to placed inside the center of the vent. Not sure if they carry them, but I haven't had a problem with mildew or venting. Make sure you get UV stabilized thread as the other poster said. Lots of knowledgeable people on the forum, just offering a source:

http://www.rochfordsupply.com/shop/Textiles/Marine_and_Boat_Cover/index.html

Good luck on your cover. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Gamefish27

Hydro Therapy 2 said:


> Can you wrap your seat cushions with it?


Yes, I cover just the center consul (windshield down) and the caption seats, much cheeper then covering the entire boat. Plus easer to get on and off by yourself. Go see Canvas Specialties in FT Walton he did a nice job for me.


----------



## Coastal Canvas/Pensacola

If you have not gotten a boat cover for your 13ft. Boston Whaler,please give us a call at Coastal Canvas of Pensacola, 466-5086. We use Sunbrella material. Thanks Tony


----------

